# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Socio para engorde de ganado

## Alper

Me interesaria contactar con alguna persona interesada en desarrollar una empresa de engorde de ganado.
Estoy ubicado en la zona de Guadalupe, Dpto. de La Libertad.
Cuento con terrenos sembrados con pasto Maralfalfa y Alfalfa, ademàs sobrantes de cosecha de la zona. Existen instalaciones y facilidades para esta actividad.
Gracias por su atenciòn.
Alfredo
Telef. 976-156693
RPM *653385Temas similares: Forraje para ganado BLOQUES DE SAL MINERALIZADOS PARA ALIMENTACION DE GANADO VACUNO EN POR ETAPAS Venta Establo para Engorde Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de porcinos para reproducción o engorde de Canadá Artículo: Minag construyó 20,016 cobertizos para ganado desde el 2001 con inversión de S/. 119.28 millones

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Me interesaria contactar con alguna persona interesada en desarrollar una empresa de engorde de ganado.
> Estoy ubicado en la zona de Guadalupe, Dpto. de La Libertad.
> Cuento con terrenos sembrados con pasto Maralfalfa y Alfalfa, ademàs sobrantes de cosecha de la zona. Existen instalaciones y facilidades para esta actividad.
> Gracias por su atenciòn.
> Alfredo
> Telef. 976-156693
> RPM *653385

 Hola Alfredo: No sé si te interese reprerepresentar a la empresa española ECNATIN S.A para ofrecer y vender aquí en Perú, el semen de una raza rubia gallega para la produciión de carne -no de leche-. Hace algún tiempo me pidieron a mí que los ayude a ingresar al mercado pecuario del Perú, pero la verdad no me siento capacitado ni con el tiempo suficiente para dedicarme a este proyecto. 
Creo más bien, que ellos necesitan a alguien que esté metido en el sector ganadero, y pensé que tal vez te interesaría conversar con ellos. El nombre de usuario del gerente de dicha empresa es ECNATIN y su nombre verdadero es Rubén Losada.  
Saludos. 
PD: El cliente de camote no me ha contestado aún sobre la información que me pediste. Estoy esperando su respuesta para ver si seguimos adelante con dicho proyecto o lo dejamos allí no más.

----------


## Alper

Estimado Bruno:
Gracias por el ofrecimiento para la representación de ENACTIN, pero no me es posible tomar dicho emprendimiento.
En cuanto al camote, continuaremos esperando.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## MAYE

Estoy inetresado en el engorde.....mi rpm es el #405124

----------


## Alper

Estaremos en contacto.
Saludos.

----------

